# RV ?...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

one question please:

What means the abreviation RV ?

Thanks for an answer...

With kind regard,

duc


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi Duc

I believe the RV abbreviation comes from the U.S.A. and stands for
Recreational Vehicle

Safe travelling


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Just to confuse matters further. Our transatlantic cousins also use the term RV for caravan as well.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Just to confuse matters further. Our transatlantic cousins also use the term RV for caravan as well.


Yes indeed Bigfoot , In the states RV is the generic term for all vehicles you can live on.

Motorhomes are classified as in Europe. 
A Class, B Class and C Class

Caravans are called Trailers or Trailer homes, with a sub group, 5th Wheelers


----------

